# Shoji Nishio - Adaptive Aikido



## K-man (Mar 18, 2013)

I was reading this article and thought it worth sharing.  It shows how variation in aikido was accepted although it obviously wasn't encouraged.  In light of other threads on MT, it does show how other arts can be incorporated into the main training system, in this case Aikido.  Nishio was an aikido 8th dan, iaido 7th dan, judo 6th dan, and karate 5th dan. 



> Nishio also felt dissatisfied by the relatively few throwing techniques of aikido that included mainly iriminage, shihonage, and kotegaeshi. Little by little, he developed his own innovative repertoire of techniques that included aikido hip-throws (koshiwaza) based on his background in judo. In a like manner, he systematically incorporated atemi modeled on sword movements to facilitate the setup and executiontsukuri and kuzushiof techniques. He also devised sword and staff counterparts to empty-handed techniques drawn from his extensive weapons background.





> The highly-principled concepts of aikido take on a physical dimension in Nishios aikido. For example, one should adopt a natural stance when confronted by an adversary. If you stand naturally you can enter immediately when it appears that your opponent is about to move. When your opponent moves you have already won.



There is also a very short video demonstrating some of his techniques including the atemi.      :asian:


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 23, 2013)

He moves amazingly well. I was particuarly impressed with his sword work and his kime was exquisite. Something to strive for indeed.


----------

